
The Sparta Fetish Is a Cultural Cancer - mintiquity
https://newrepublic.com/article/154563/sparta-myth-rise-fascism-trumpism
======
krageon
This article makes a good case about a certain class of racist, bigoted
asshats being generally poor societal company. The headline is really just the
hook meant to get you to read an article about the latest thing that people
are latching on to to make themselves special.

